# What games are you looking forward to?



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2010)

What upcoming games can you simply not wait for? Anything at all.

I can't wait for Gran Turismo 5 and Diablo 3.


----------



## microtrash (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't wait for Diablo 3 and Elders Scrolls V

... and more content (read : expansions) for Civilization V


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 2, 2010)

Heart of the Swarm, Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad, Portal 2, Battlefield 3, Alice: Return to Madness, Stalker 2, Bioshock: Infinite, and hopefully soon we'll have HL:EP3 and Counter Strike 2.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

Trine 2


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dead Space 2, Bioshock Infinite, Rage, Brink.
Im hoping to see another STALKER.


----------



## mafia97 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nfs hp


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to Brink.  Just Brink.  Gonna be rocking with it's coop.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looking forward to Brink.  Just Brink.  Gonna be rocking with it's coop.


I hope multiplayer too, looks great gonna be great


----------



## ktr (Nov 2, 2010)

Games already mentioned and Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## tianhui (Nov 2, 2010)

Battlefield 3, Dota2, Dead space 2, HL-ep3


----------



## char[] rager (Nov 2, 2010)

Metro 2034 - for the graphics
Battlefield 3 - for the multiplayer
Crysis 2 - for the graphics and Sandbox editing
Portal 2 - for the thinking
Half Life 2 Episode Three - for the story and the modding
Left 4 Dead 3 - for the multiplayer

Hopefully the PC versions of these will have something special for PCs


----------



## JC316 (Nov 2, 2010)

Portal 2
Episode 3
Duke Nukem Forever
Diablo 3


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 2, 2010)

Stalker 2
Battlefield 3

Nuff said.


----------



## overclocker (Nov 2, 2010)

Dragon age 2!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=750KflE-Yew HEHE


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, yeah - forgot about Duke! (shame upon me )


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 2, 2010)

Need For Speed Hot Pursuit
Call Of Duty Black Ops
Dragon Age II
Mass Effect 3 (funny no one else mentioned this)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently content with Starcraft 2, so perhaps Heart of the Swarm expansion? 
Dragon Age 2 (even thought I havent played the first )
Elder Scrolls V is another one, but I want an update to the game engine. FO:NV looks quite outdated.


----------



## Akumos (Nov 2, 2010)

microtrash said:


> I can't wait for Diablo 3 and Elders Scrolls V




ELDER SCROLLS V?? Do you know something I don't?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

diablo 3 seems like it will be a lot of fun. but the only problem with the diablo franchise is the people who play diablo...

battlefield 3 should be great considering bad company 2 was essentially a dry run.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> diablo 3 seems like it will be a lot of fun. but *the only problem with the diablo franchise is the people who play diablo...*



Oi. bitch.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 2, 2010)

Killzone 3, GT5, Hawx 2, Star Wars: The Old Republic (definitely the most awaited game on the list for me)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 2, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Heart of the Swarm, Red Orchestra: Heroes of Stalingrad, Portal 2, Battlefield 3, Alice: Return to Madness, Stalker 2, Bioshock: Infinite, and hopefully soon we'll have HL:EP3 and Counter Strike 2.



Has Counter Strike 2 been confirmed???? (Im going to Google it lol)


----------



## Kreij (Nov 2, 2010)

Other than Brink and Rage, every game listed in this thread is a sequel. 
Kind of sad really.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Other than Brink and Rage, every game listed in this thread is a sequel.
> Kind of sad really.



while i agree new IP is generally NOT a negative- I in no way consider sequels to GREAT existing properties anything to be sad about.
bring on as many diablos and deus exes as you can give me, and i'll lap it up.

also, there's is an important note to make - it's not that there is never any new IP - there is almost ALWAYS new IP, it's just that most of it sucks and is not worth looking forward to.
it just goes to show how much faith we have in Brink and Rage (ID and Bethsoft right?) , to allow them to get our hopes up with completely new IP - and compare that to established quality franchises.


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2010)

Battlefield 3
I'd lost all hope for another realistic playable RainbowSix game.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 2, 2010)

well said digi.  That's what I wanted to say but in much better words than I would come up with haha.  

That said,  I am definitely excited to see what Brink has to offer.  I need to get myself back into the know in games; I've been too focused on hardware forgetting that the hardware's purpose is to play games lol.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> there is almost ALWAYS new IP, it's just that most of it sucks and is not worth looking forward to



That's the sad part.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> That's the sad part.



kinda. I see it as a numbers game.  most people have ideas and quality is pretty subjective.

what i'm saying is, i'd rather see 1,000 new titles i consider crap a year, as long as a small percentage turn out good.  I don't like most music or most movies that get made either, so i don't expect to like most games.
as long as enough are getting made that there are still a few for me to enjoy, and a few more still to look forward to - i'm all good.
not that i don't wish for more... i just don't see it happening


----------



## Nothgrin (Nov 2, 2010)

Gran Turismo 5
Diablo 3


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Nov 2, 2010)

BC2 Vietnam, BF3, Crysis 2, DNF, Rage, Shift 2, GT5


----------



## niko084 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Other than Brink and Rage, every game listed in this thread is a sequel.
> Kind of sad really.



We could use some new idea's vs just rebuilding of current games...

Even worse is re skinning of games, a few new maps and content, same engine, dx9 $50...
Get LOST.


----------



## wolf (Nov 2, 2010)

NFS HP, NFS world, TDU2, BF3, BF1943 (pc), HL2 EP3, Crysis 2,  Bulletstorm, Rage, Star wars TFU2.



MustangGT2142 said:


> Shift 2



Didn't even know about that one! definitely looking forward to that.

theres more I just forgot them I'm sure.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> We could use some new idea's vs just rebuilding of current games...
> 
> Even worse is re skinning of games, a few new maps and content, same engine, dx9 $50...
> Get LOST.



exactly. pathetic. but people still shell out for it.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 2, 2010)

crysis 2 dohh!!!!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kinda sad nobody mentioned total war shogun 2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 2, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Kinda sad nobody mentioned total war shogun 2



if they go back to rome total war style then i will look forward to it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm waiting for this too. Rome was the best game in the series imo. I'll let them refine the engine and ai till then, hoping it will be fixed, if ever it will be.


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 2, 2010)

Wantobai System Shock 3!
But since i havent even heard of it currently being in development, I guess it will be a while, if it would ever come out at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

*RaGe!*


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 2, 2010)

FF7 PS3 Remake (A decade later)


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2010)

This are the games i really can't wait for v, and there is a LOT to look forward to in the coming months, it's gonna be awesome:

Half-Life 2:Episode 3 (As soon as Valve announces it i'm gonna totally jizz my pants..)
RAGE
Crysis 2
Mortal Kombat
Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit
F.E.A.R 3 (aka F.3.A.R, but i hate the naming scheme)
Diablo III
Dirt 3
Battlefield 3
DOOM 4
Batman Arkham City
BioShock Infinite
Portal 2
Max Payne 3
Duke Nukem Forever(hopefully it's actually a decent game)
Brink
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Bulletstorm
Twisted Metal


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 2, 2010)

1.) Diablo 3 (this was 2nd, but with bnet 2.0, it might change the coop / pvp experience!)
2.) Rage (Carmack's latest work of art. nuff said)
3.) Crysis 2
4.) Brink
5.) Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 2, 2010)

hellrazor said:


> What upcoming games can you simply not wait for? Anything at all.
> 
> I can't wait for Gran Turismo 5 and Diablo 3.



UGH GT5 could of been out today. grr


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 2, 2010)

1) Mass Effect 3.
2) Dragon Age 2.
3) Deus Ex: Human Revolution.
4) Shogun 2: Total War.
5) Crysis 2.
6) Diablo III.


----------



## casual swift (Nov 3, 2010)

Crysis 2, Black Ops, Diablo 3.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 3, 2010)

Guys, will Bulletstorm come to pc finally??


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Dirt 3
> Portal 2
> Max Payne 3
> Twisted Metal



Srsly? more twisted metal?







long live vehicular combat. I miss the days of Vigilante 8.


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> Srsly? more twisted metal?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Fuck_Yea.png
> 
> long live vehicular combat. I miss the days of Vigilante 8.



Havent you seen the trailer yet????
Its already out, if you are a Twisted Metal fan should check it out,. Nice.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 3, 2010)

Same as the OP


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 3, 2010)

wolf said:


> Srsly? more twisted metal?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101102/Fuck_Yea.png
> 
> long live vehicular combat. I miss the days of Vigilante 8.



Vigilante 8 was the SHIT


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Vigilante 8 was the SHIT



I've played it and second offense to death, just can't get enough. whatever happened to luxoflux anyway?

hec even star wars demolition was a heap of fun.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the newest Pop Cap games!

In all seriousness, I've already purchased Civ5 so right now I'm just waiting on something else that will blow me away. Always been a huge Gran Turismo fan, so I'll most likely pick up GT5 when (and if it doesn't delay another year) it comes out.

Not really excited on the FPS front right now. Already have BC2 and still play COD 4 so I'm set for a while. If I hear reviews like "omg this rox my fckn sox off" everywhere of a FPS game I'll look into it.

Edit: I want a new Tribes game. SHAZBOT!


----------



## phobias23 (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope to see more LAN options in the upcoming games.


----------



## wolf (Nov 3, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> I hope to see more LAN options in the upcoming games.



seconded, motion carried.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, more LAN would definitely be nice.


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2010)

Really the only game I am looking forward to is Star Wars: The Old Republic. I’ve been waiting a few years for that to come out.Probably would pass up participation in any early stages of beta just because I don’t want to experience a build that’s better than another this time through.

Games I will definitely play are; Dead Space 2, Rage, Bioshock Infinite, and The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword


----------



## microtrash (Dec 3, 2010)

Akumos said:


> ELDER SCROLLS V?? Do you know something I don't?



I know it's not announced, but I wish hard for it


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

F.E.A.R 3 when it comes out or is it out ?

http://www.fear3.co.uk/the-game.html


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 3, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> F.E.A.R 3 when it comes out or is it out ?



I remember it being talked about a little bit at the start of the year, but haven't heard anything since. It isn't out, but my assumption is that it is still in development.


OT: I'm looking forward to BC2: Vietnam(_pre-ordered! _) and BF3. My second 5850 has been shipped, so hopefully my FPS will never drop below 60 now  (_not that it often does anyway.. lol_)


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 3, 2010)

Crusader said:


> I remember it being talked about a little bit at the start of the year, but haven't heard anything since. It isn't out, but my assumption is that it is still in development.
> 
> 
> OT: I'm looking forward to BC2: Vietnam(_pre-ordered! _) and BF3. My second 5850 has been shipped, so hopefully my FPS will never drop below 60 now  (_not that it often does anyway.. lol_)



It was my First 360 FPS game i played 
I still play the old f.e.a.r v 1.07 a lot on line on pc.
its like a drug this game two me i need a fix every time
Would be nice two see what F.E.A.R 3 has for the sorry in the game 
From the F.E.A.R 2 360 game


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 3, 2010)

Diablo 3 man! gonna be off the chains


----------



## Frick (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## cyriene (Dec 3, 2010)

The Witcher 2
Portal 2
Those are the two that get me most excited.


----------



## qubit (Dec 3, 2010)

CoD: Black Ops. I'll get it when it stops being priced sky high on the PC.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 3, 2010)

qubit said:


> CoD: Black Ops. I'll get it when it stops being priced sky high on the PC.



Ha, that'll never happen soon. CoD4 was ~$100 for many years after release. MW2 is still ~$80'ish and how long's that been out for?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to every blockbuster game out there, this includes all of my favorites Dead Space 2, Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2 and anything else with a 2


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

microtrash said:


> I know it's not announced, but I wish hard for it





http://www.videogamer.com/news/new_elder_scrolls_title_in_development.html


----------



## scoutingwraith (Dec 3, 2010)

Waiting for the rest of StarCraft 2

Diablo 3
Mass Effect 3
Portal 2
Gears of War 3 (mainly because of storyline)
Torchlight 2
Witcher 2
Blade Kitten (next episodes  )
Crysis 2
Mortal Kombat
Max Payne 3
Deus Ex: Human Revolution


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

scoutingwraith said:


> Waiting for the rest of StarCraft 2
> 
> Diablo 3
> Mass Effect 3
> ...



good list most likely going to buy then all cept the mortal kombat, they have kind of worn me down


----------



## Stak (Dec 3, 2010)

hmm:

1:Test Drive Unlimited 2
2: infinity Blade (iphone) just got iphone 4 yay
3: Crysis 2 (they better not screw this up)
4: RAGE
5: GRID 2 (will it ever come...)
6: ehm diablo 3 because everyone says that this is tha bomb and i never played one 
7: aralon:Sword and Shadow (iphone)


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 4, 2010)

for me its>
1.Diablo 3, no doubt
2.FF13 Versus
3.Dungeons siege 3
4.Crisys 2
5.Twisted metal
6.some more of rpg


----------



## Stak (Dec 5, 2010)

niko084 said:


> We could use some new idea's vs just rebuilding of current games...
> 
> Even worse is re skinning of games, a few new maps and content, same engine, dx9 $50...
> Get LOST.



Well its just the way that you look at it. For me a new game is one with new content (enough). New gfx, new story, new world. So a most of the games listed are good sequels and good games to want.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 5, 2010)

Stak said:


> Well its just the way that you look at it. For me a new game is one with new content (enough). New gfx, new story, new world. So a most of the games listed are good sequels and good games to want.



I've been picking up low cost indie games for the simple reasson I want something different (plus I like supporting indie developers). 
I will agree, however, that there is nothing wrong with a good sequel game. The key word here being "good".


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 5, 2010)

Dragon Age 2 (pre-ordered)
Elder Scrolls V


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 5, 2010)

Portal 2
LittleBigPlanet 2
InFamous 2
Batman Arkham City
Bulletstorm

Yay sequels!


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't wait for Batman Arkham City, NFS SHIFT 2, Mass Effect 3 and Dragon Age II. 

All sequels


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 5, 2010)

Can't wait CRISIS 2, even if the game doesn't run in my rig
Also, the new upcoming tomb raider game cuz the last one was idiotic...


----------



## digibucc (Dec 6, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Can't wait CRISIS 2, even if the game doesn't run in my rig
> Also, the new upcoming tomb raider game cuz the last one was idiotic...



last one, as in guardian?

the last 3-4 3d ones have been crap - but the very last one, in iso view - Guardian of Light was pretty good imo, surprisingly.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> last one, as in guardian?
> 
> the last 3-4 3d ones have been crap - but the very last one, in iso view - Guardian of Light was pretty good imo, surprisingly.



i was just playing that coop with a friend, two cordless 360 controllers on the 46" 1080p in the lounge


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 6, 2010)

Battlefield 3.  Only Battlefield 3.  Outside of the Battlefield series, there's not really much that can get me sucked in so easily...


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe Assassin's Creed Brotherhood when it comes out on PC, I pre-ordered it a few months before it came out and I was pissed when I found it will take longer to release the PC version of it, I guess I will have to wait longer...


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> last one, as in guardian?
> 
> the last 3-4 3d ones have been crap - but the very last one, in iso view - Guardian of Light was pretty good imo, surprisingly.



For me is not tomb raider any more, if they continue games like the guardian


----------



## digibucc (Dec 6, 2010)

fusionblu said:


> Maybe Assassin's Creed Brotherhood when it comes out on PC, I pre-ordered it a few months before it came out and I was pissed when I found it will take longer to release the PC version of it, I guess I will have to wait longer...


yeah, never expect PC games to come out the same time as their console equivalents.  production, piracy, whatever reason - it's rare.  then you'll just be happy when it does happen every once in awhile.



Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For me is not tomb raider any more, if they continue games like the guardian


i can understand that for sure - it very definitely is not the same.  but i think it has great atmosphere , and is fun.  I can't say the same for most of the 3d versions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2010)

Dead Space 2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Rage
Max Payne 3
Crysis 2
Bulletstorm
Gears of War 3
Shadows of the Damned
Spec Ops: The Line
Devil May Cry
Operation Flashpoint: Red River
Fight Night Champion
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Batman: Arkham City
Dragon Age 2
Homefront
FEAR 3
Portal 2
Bioshock Infinite
Metal Gear Solid: Rising
L.A. Noire
Brink
Hunted: The Demon's Forge
Warhammer 40,000K: Space Marine
Bionic Commando: Rearmed 2
Mortal Kombat

Borderlands 2?
WET 2?
Splinter Cell 6?
Mass Effect 3?
Prototype 2?


----------



## Depth (Dec 7, 2010)

Starcraft 2 Heart Of The Swarm
Deus Ex H.E.
Duke Nukem Forever
Diablo 3
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Crysis 2
Mass Effect 3
Company Of Heroes 2
Doom 4


----------



## phobias23 (Dec 7, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Dead Space 2
> Deus Ex: Human Revolution
> Rage
> Max Payne 3
> ...



you got nice list there!!!! its a shame that I quit consoles long time ago............... suffering for GOW 2 and 3.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 7, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> you got nice list there!!!! its a shame that I quit consoles long time ago............... suffering for GOW 2 and 3.



I picked up a XBOX 360 slim a couple months ago because I couldn't take it anymore. Microsoft has a nice Holiday Bundle right now for $299. XBOX 360 slim, wireless controller, headset, one month membership, Forza 3, Alan Wake and 250gb hard drive.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

now gears of war was a fun game ... spent many of drunken nights in the multiplayer with friends chainsawing bitches


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 7, 2010)

Shogun TW


And I guess diablo 3, and the multiplayer torchlight.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 7, 2010)

torchlight is going multi?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 7, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> torchlight is going multi?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejqCZw4Mua4


----------



## JC316 (Dec 7, 2010)

Duke Nukem forever
Deus Ex 
Max Payne 3


----------



## TAViX (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm waiting for a good remake of DeusEx. Also For Half Life - Ep III. Release date 2167AD. And ME3, Diablo III and Starcraft 2 sequel.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2010)

Modern Warfare 3


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

Battlefield 3


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Battlefield 3



I wish I had a gaming PC again, because that should be great


----------



## hat (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Stalker 2, but that's not until 2012...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2010)

Im a bit of a nerd... Im waiting for LOTRO: Rise of Isengard in Fall 2011 :O


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know I posted this before, but definitely Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad. 1st one is awesome and still play it.

A great fps for pc by pc


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Dec 8, 2010)

Grim Dawn
Brink

There are other games that I am looking forward to like Rage but have my doubts. Nothing else that I would consider pre-ordering anyways.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 8, 2010)

GRAW: Future Soldier
Max Payne 3
Dirt 3
FEAR 3 (can't wait for this. Gonna finish it overnight, lights out, 5.1 setup on!)

Possibly a few more I can't think of right now


----------



## Kreij (Dec 9, 2010)

They had a big spread on Diablo 3 in PCGamer this month. They said it is faster, more violent and more compelling than they imagined. They also said it was closer to being ready than people thought (whatever that means).

Top o' my list at the moment.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 9, 2010)

Diablo 3
Torchlight 2
Shogun 2
Men Of War Vietnam
BC2 Vietnam


----------



## kiss4luna (Dec 9, 2010)

well
portal 2
BC2 Vietnam
Crysis 2
Warhammer 40K: Space Marine
Dead Space 2
DOW2: Retribution
Rage
Bulletstorm
Brink
Oleg's Battle of Britain
Bioshock: Infinity


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 10, 2010)

Crysis 2
BFBC2 Vietnam
Battlefield 3 
Homefront


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 10, 2010)

Version 1.2 of Tremulous.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 10, 2010)

Crysis 2
BFBC2 Vietnam
Dragon Age: Origin II
Assassin Creed: Brotherhood (PC)
Warhamer 40k: Space Marine
Diablo: III
HomeFront
Portal: II
Deus Ex: III
The Witcher: II
League of Legend updates


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 10, 2010)

Max Payne 3
Gears Of War 3
Deus Ex - Human Revolution
Brink
Rage
Bulletstorm
Homefront
BioShock - Infinity


----------



## TAViX (Dec 10, 2010)

Bone Town 2???


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 10, 2010)

forgot X-Men Destiny. seen the trailers yesterday. 

after watching the Dragon Age II dev diary I am worried Bioware is toning down the RPG element too much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2010)

new elder scrolls, borderlands 2, BC2-Vietnam, deus ex, and a couple others i cant think of off hand


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 10, 2010)

Elder Scrolls 5
Diablo 3
Deus Ex 3
Dungeon Siege 3
Total War Shogun 2
Witcher 2 Assassin of Kings
MAYBE Dungeons


Whole lotta loving going on next Spring!!!!

forgot  Torchlight 2!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 PC 

Release date 9 November 2021.


















						Forza Horizon 5 on Steam
					

Your Ultimate Horizon Adventure awaits! Explore the vibrant open world landscapes of Mexico with limitless, fun driving action in the world’s greatest cars. Blast off to Hot Wheels Park and experience the most extreme tracks ever devised. Requires Forza Horizon 5 game, expansion sold separately.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 64K (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 13, 2021)

im looking Forward to MOTOSPORT 8 *I HOPE TOYOTA IS BACK* BF 2048 and Hotwheels


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Forza Horizon 5 PC
> 
> Release date 9 November 2021.
> 
> ...



I love how you decided to resurrect a thread from 2010 to post that

For me its Dead Space Remake
God of War Ragnarok

those are the only ones, i haven't been excited for new games for a while


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 13, 2021)

BF 2042, Endwalker, Horizon 5 and AOE IV.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

Dying light 2, farcry 6


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 13, 2021)

If they finnaly implement a decent handling model in horizon
but they probably wont
so until then
Motosport it is


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 13, 2021)

TES VI
Dead Space Remake


----------



## delshay (Aug 13, 2021)

There's a number of games I'm waiting for but the most important to me are 

Amid Evil : Black Labyrinth
Portal (2) :  There are 3 up coming expansions. one this year, one next year & one which has no date of release.
Fallen Dungeons : Fallen Dungeons on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 13, 2021)

delshay said:


> Portal (2) : There are 3 up coming expansions. one this year, one next year & one which has no date of release.


OHHHHH
how do you know about this
First im hearing of it


----------



## Remeca (Aug 13, 2021)

Been waiting for BF 2042 since speculation about the next BF game after BF4 started. Played the Beta for hardline and V, only finally got V a few days ago free on Amazon Prime. Played a little BF1 on PS4 but really was waiting for BF4 2 or 1942 2 and it looks like we're getting both of those, plus more.


----------



## delshay (Aug 13, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> OHHHHH
> how do you know about this
> First im hearing of it



Here you go

Portal: Crossover on Steam (steampowered.com)
Portal: Revolution on Steam (steampowered.com)
Destroyed Aperture on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 13, 2021)

Breath of the Wild 2.
I'm hoping it's named "The Legend of Zelda: Ruins of the Sky".


----------



## Drone (Aug 13, 2021)

Metroid Dread


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 13, 2021)

This is always a good topic no matter the year...,


Looking forward to checking out S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.

I had also  been waiting for Chernobylite, but it was released a couple of weeks and I've recently just started a casual playthrough. So far...feels like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. lite with a metro twist.....  Admittedly though...I've also had a few Singularity flashbacks while playing.  I do see a story unfolding, just not sure where it's leading as of yet.  Only two or three hours in.

I've also been watching for any news on Brian Fargo's project very closely and I've been following Medieval Dynasty as well.

Beyond this, there's not much at the moment.  I'm always watching the Skywind and Skyblivion projects.  Not to mention...waiting patiently for Fallout 5 and Elder Scrolls 6.

There's also a few FPS shooters I keep my eyes on, Escape from Tarkov etc.


Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2021)

New World. I tested alpha and beta and I'm jonesing for more in this two month wait.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 13, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Looking forward to checking out S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2.


OH hell yeah, how did this slipped my mind, STALKER games are amongst my favorites, definitely looking forward to that aswell


----------



## Udyr (Aug 13, 2021)

erocker said:


> New World. I tested alpha and beta and I'm jonesing for more in this two month wait.


Oh no! Is your GPU OK?
/s


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 13, 2021)

Kena: Bride of Spirits: looks like a fun cute/pretty game to me and I like such.
Life is Strange True Colors: well I'm a LiS fan so thats not a question. 
Lost Ark: Already played the Russian version for a month and I liked it so I'm gonna give it a proper try with the EU version, already bought the silver founder pack too.
Hellblade 2 and Plague Tale Innocence 2: loved both of those games, currently on the second playthrough of Hellblade.

Diablo 4 but that is not anytime soon but still. _'~7 years of D2 and 2500+ hours in D3 so I guess D4 will be a next addiction if I still have time for games when it launches'_
Same goes to Elder Scrolls 6 but thats gonna be a long wait.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm hoping the new Fable being developed by Playground Games ends up being good.

Avowed from Obsidian looks interesting too.

I'm more worried about Starfield and TES6 than excited because it looks like they're still being written by Emil Pagliarulo. He's a terrible lead writer, and yet Bethesda keeps having him do it. Plus, who knows what Bethesda will do with Creation Club and other MTX.

While it hasn't been announced, there are rumors of a sequel to Dragon's Dogma sometime in the future. Dragon's Dogma is a favorite of mine, and with how good Capcom's newest games look, I hope DD2 makes up for the first game's shortcomings.

I've become more jaded about the video game industry in recent years. Fewer and fewer games interest me.


----------



## delshay (Aug 16, 2021)

At last Amid Evil "Black Labyrinth" update AMID EVIL on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## ixi (Aug 16, 2021)

Crimson Desert


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 16, 2021)

Battlefield 2042. But more like tentatively. While I like the overall gameplay leaks from the playtest, the Apex Legends-ish sliding mechanic, third person takedown (basically melee kill with kewl animation) instead of first person like it always was (to sell takedown animations no less), distinguishing between foe and friend (since there aren't factions anymore. Just specialists kinda like hero shooters) and the eventual and inevitable clown/licensed character skins are just to name a few are stopping me from pre-ordering.

Final Fantasy VII Remake for PC. Whenever it's coming out.

Forza Horizon 5. I actually liked the rumor about it setting in Japan more. But Mexico is the next best thing I guess. Anywhere except stupidly tight Europe and stupidly common and cliche continental U.S. is fine in my book.

Also Psychonauts 2. Just recently finished the first game. So endearing old game. Definitely itching to enter the world again.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 17, 2021)

Dying Light 2. That's it.


----------



## ratirt (Aug 17, 2021)

Diablo 2 remastered


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 24, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> Forza Horizon 5. I actually liked the rumor about it setting in Japan more. But Mexico is the next best thing I guess. Anywhere except stupidly tight Europe and stupidly common and cliche continental U.S. is fine in my book.


There is nothing wrong with Europe, but they really have to piss off South Europe. That's done to death and is boring. For a nice change, why not make a Forza in Northern Europe or in Balkans. Even better yet, why not somewhere in South East Asia? That would be really cool. Hell, even Africa might be a lot of fun.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2021)

A Plague Tale sequel
Halo Infinite
Elden Ring
Battlefield 2042
Dying Light 2


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 24, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> There is nothing wrong with Europe, but they really have to piss off South Europe. That's done to death and is boring. For a nice change, why not make a Forza in Northern Europe or in Balkans. Even better yet, why not somewhere in South East Asia? That would be really cool. Hell, even Africa might be a lot of fun.


If it was in Japan we would get initial D funtimes


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 24, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> If it was in Japan we would get initial D funtimes


But Initial D is boring. Wangan Midnight is better and actually fits Forza more. Anyway, Japan is done to death in video games, there's just too much of it. I would rather see Forza in SEA. Even South Korea would be better than Japan.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 24, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> But Initial D is boring. Wangan Midnight is better and actually fits Forza more. Anyway, Japan is done to death in video games, there's just too much of it. I would rather see Forza in SEA. Even South Korea would be better than Japan.


What open World racing games are in Japan? Also it's preference for anime


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 24, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> What open World racing games are in Japan? Also it's preference for anime


Basically all Shutokou Racing series, various Wangan Midnight games, Import Tuner Challenge, Midnight Club 2, Midnight Club 3, Tokyo Xtreme Racer series. If you don't narrow it down by open world games, then there are some very well known games like Gran Turismo, Sega GT, Auto Modellista, Enthusia (?). And well basically all racing games had some Japanese tracks at some point. Considering how wooden latest Forza Horizon 4 feels to drive (really wtf happened, FM3 and FM4 and even FM2 have much better physics modelling), I don't think that Japan would be a good location, as it needs a very good weight transfer, inertia modelling, as well as many near simulation elements. Also if they want Japan to look this gen, then I don't think that Xbox or PS5 would actually be able to handle a huge and very detailed map. And a better question is what location they could pull off. Tokyo is out as they won't be able to make it big enough or detailed enough and most of Tokyo is boring and frustrating to drive in. Some mountainous location? Maybe. But Forza woefully lacks a decent gravity modeling. A whole prefecture? They most likely wouldn't be able to pull it off faithfully. Imo the best bet is making some condensed map with some bits of everything and not dealing with accuracy of place, as long as they have a good imitation, something that feels Japanese enough, it could work. 

BTW Assetto Corsa fans are already pulling Japan into the game:









And here is one of the last open world game set in Japan:









I completed Import Tuner Challenge myself with RX8 and with R34. It's an interesting game, but physics are bad and driving isn't fun. That's basically the main problem with all those Japanese games, they make a great game, but car handling and behaviour is an afterthought to them.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 27, 2021)

Gran turismo , that's about it , still haven't got a Ps5 yet either so probably a long term want tut.


----------



## Audioave10 (Aug 27, 2021)

STALKER 2 is all that interests me at this time. "Come in, don't stand there"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 7, 2021)

delshay said:


> Portal (2) : There are 3 up coming expansions. one this year, one next year & one which has no date of release.


Really? Portal 2 really kind of ended with a finality. It’s hard to imagine an expansion.

EDIT: Ahhhh, checked them out. They are mods. Played a few good HL and HL2 mods, so they should be worth trying.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 (minus the hats and clothes)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 as I mentioned before...  

And
Testdrive Unlimited Solar Crown seems interesting



















However....
Planned Release Date: September 2022









						Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown on Steam
					

An open world driving and lifestyle experience taking place in Hong Kong Island, built at 1:1 scale. Grab your keys and live your life of luxury. Remember, social status is everything in the world of TDU.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 8, 2021)

Breath of the wild 2. That's it. I know i will play a lot more games but this is the only one i know i will look forward to.

Forza H5 is nice, but it's just more of the same with a different scenario, or at least i hope they prove me wrong but i doubt it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 8, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Forza H5 is nice, but it's just more of the same with a different scenario, or at least i hope they prove me wrong but i doubt it.



Location Forza 5 is nicer , I believe it's Mexico, or New Mexico, someone correct if I'm wrong...
I highly prefer the new country, location better then the bit boring nature of left driving england... haha


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 8, 2021)

For what i saw and read i'm pretty sure it's Mexico, the country, with a lot of parts of it represented. Can't really tell now if it was someone telling what they think it would be or really telling it's Mexico. But they definitely talked about Mexico the country.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2021)

It's definitely Mexico.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 9, 2021)

This one, you all know which one it is:


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2021)

Well this looks nice:








Although one section has brief moment when you can notice fps dipping to 40's or something.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 10, 2021)

Boy!


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2021)

This looks nice visually but VO sounds terrible:








Like they recorded this stuff over Skype or something.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Well this looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be hard for them to compete with Forza at this point imo.  

Mostly I am looking forward to God of War, Prince of Persia proper reboot (not the one recently delayed/canceled)... and I don't know some more IP's I don't know about exclusive to Sony.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 10, 2021)

TES VI & FO5.
Starfield might be interesting, wait n' see...

Bethesda owns me!


----------



## Soup` (Sep 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Well this looks nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After looking at that trailer, I saw something pretty... interesting.




That little blue box in the bottom left scares me a bit. ngl that new GT mode is looking a little funny right now.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm looking forward to Dying Light 2 (I had to install Dying Light again and play it more, it has to be one of my more favorite games).

I'm hoping STALKER 2 at least lives up to SoC atmosphere. It still creeps me out going into the first underground area even though I know what to expect.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 11, 2021)

D2 remaster. Ive got my next 200+ hours figured out


----------



## eezau (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm looking for FM22. Still playing FM20.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Sep 21, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> D2 remaster. Ive got my next 200+ hours figured out



This. 

Plus Marvel's Wolverine, it's going to be god damn good + makes me want to trade up my PS4 Pro for a PS5.


----------

